# What is your New Year's resolution for your marriage?



## Alexandra

Did you and your spouse make a resolution together? This can be a fantastic way to connect, set a goal together and just generally kick in the new year with fun, fun, fun.:smthumbup:

Throw out any resolutions that you made together. Maybe they were more serious, working on something, spending more time communicating, scheduling in sex, etc. Maybe you're starting a hobby together, learning a new skill, etc.

Let me hear 'em.


----------



## Blanca

My resolution is actually to work on myself. i think that is the best way to help my marriage right now.


----------



## artieb

Have sex 365 times this year. So far, so good (we're ahead by two).


----------



## Atholk

artieb said:


> Have sex 365 times this year. So far, so good (we're ahead by two).


Mother of Pearl you've had sex 367 times already?!? My "rooster" would have fallen off by now!!!!


----------



## BellaOnlineMarriageEditor

Unfortunately, setting goals is not much of a strong point for my husband. He just coasts along. But I do set goals for myself every year and I love working on them. 

For this year, my goal is to become more patient and accepting of my husband. And I'm sure this will positively impact my marriage, even if my husband isn't actively working on it.


----------



## del88

I think this is a great idea and will try it next year. What a great way to do something positive for your relationship.


----------



## del88

What a great attitude. Any chance you can get your husband to work with you on your relationship.


----------

